# Proper way to hold a cat?



## cat-guy (May 31, 2013)

When I pick up a cat, I try to put one hand under its rear feet and the other hand under its front feet, so the cat is sitting like the Egyptian sphinx in my arms. I have assumed that this is more comfortable for the cat, because its legs are designed to support its weight.

When I have gone to the vet and also when I have observed other cat owners, I see people pick cats up under their rib cage just behind the shoulders. So, I wonder if my method is inferior - even though I have been intending to be a gentle as possible when picking up cats.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I pick up my 18-year-old kitty with both hands under the ribcage, immediately behind the forelegs. As soon as I lift her off the ground, I transfer one hand to underneath her butt to support her weight as I don't want her dangling. Sometimes, if she's standing up when I pick her up, I'll go with one hand on her chest in FRONT of her forelegs and one hand on her heiny area. 

I don't think your method is inferior - if your kitty is okay with being picked up that way, then it works fine! I'm not sure if there would be any dangers/worries with your method - my only real worry would be that if the kitty struggles, you don't really have a good grip, and it could fall - or if you're gripping the legs/feet, it could hurt itself or you if it starts to thrash.

I think the only "bad" way to pick up a cat (...besides the obviously bad ones like "by the tail") is that one should never pick up an adult cat by its scruff alone.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Behold my amazingly scientific illustration that shows the two ways I pick up my cat:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I use the second method illustrated by Lakota. Great drawings, BTW! 

I won't try to draw since we'd be dealing with stick cats, and they wouldn't look much like a cat. Indeed, you would have a hard time figuring out the front from the back.


----------



## maybecharlie (Mar 27, 2016)

I pick up behind the front legs, and in front of the hind legs....I'm no drawer either!


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Pick up or carry? Im like the poster, besides slinging them over my shoulder(not all of them kick back like this). I put one hand under the back legs so they are essentially sitting on my hand(not their stinky butt, their hind legs are supported by my hand) with their front paws resting on my forearm...

I pick up with one hand right behind front legs other hand supporting rear legs as soon as hes off the floor.


----------



## cat-guy (May 31, 2013)

Thanks, everybody  Those are great illustrations, LakotaWolf!


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

#2 is how I pick up Abigail, sort of scoop her up. Then I would bring my hand supporting her in against my torso so she is resting against me.

She will often sit like this for as long as I can carry her! She lets me know when she wants down, either by wriggling a bit, or climbing up onto my shoulders.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Fir me it depends on which cat. Jitzu and Muffin both prefer being picked up like a toddler - one hand under each front leg, then I hold them against my body with one hand under them and the other on their shoulders.

Doran prefers being picked up with one hand under his ribs and the other under his belly, at least that the way he doesn't fuss. Then I transfer him to a better hold if I'm cuddling or carrying him.

My SO and I both scoop Muffin up, he loves it. The hold doesn't matter (as long as we support both front and back ebd) but we pick him up in a swooping motion. He purrs and makes happy paws like crazy, it's a game for him.

I frequently hold Doran, Muffin, and Torri like babies. Torri seems to prefer that to the other version.

If I carry both Doran and Muffin I do a 'football' hold - my arm wrapped around them and supporting their chest, their back feet on my hip. I've done this since the were kittens, which is likely the only reason it works, lol.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I use the "football hold" that I learned when showing my cats as it gives the owner the best control in a noisy, busy show hall. I'm right handed, so I pick cat up under ribs just behind the front legs, with one or two fingers on the chest between the front legs, and thumb and other fingers around the body. This prevents any wild forward leaps. I hold the cat against my body and hold the hind legs with my left hand. This is a secure hold, and haven't had a cat squirm away from me yet.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

I use something like #2 as well. When I carry them, I'll have one hand supporting both ends, so they're kind of laying (or sitting) in my arms.

I cringe every time I see people carrying their cats by holding them under their underarms. I was picked up like that as a kid and it hurt really frickin' bad. It might not be painful for cats, but I imagine it's probably pretty uncomfortable.

When it comes to pets, I always try to imagine "would I like being held like this, especially for long periods of time?"


----------



## Estil (Mar 5, 2016)

I like to hold my kitty like a baby  My wife is quite impressed kitty will let me do that!


----------

